

Development is gamified and more.. - altuure
http://achivy.com

======
altuure
collect and share all your achievements... Find new challenges...

Achivy adds some fun and gamification to your social life. Add Twitter,Tumblr,
Foursquare, Gowalla , Flickr, Stackoverflow, Klout and many other applications
to your profile to see how many achievements, badges,scores you have and
follow your progress. You can keep up with your friends, and see the other
people’s achievements and activities - achivies.

------
ceren
Stackexchange/Stackoverflow support is also nice :)

------
tiw
finally a place to gather all your online achievements!

